# I need to have my dryer vent cleaned - 40 feet - in my slab



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*<U>Send me a pm if you can help.</U>*

*<U>Thanks</U>*

*<U></U>*

*<U>BT</U>*


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

If it's pvc....snake a rope through and pull a towel through once or twice!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

just sent you a PM, also after you do that.. If you have an electric blower stick that up to the inside hole and it will blow abunch of junk out..

edit.. Also you should probably clean the dryer out, it will make a mess.. But get you a good size air compressor and blow all in the place where it catch's the lint... You will get a Decent amount out of it also..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for the advise, I have been told that, however, I need some one to do it, for a fee, of course.*

*That is why I posted here.*

*Thank you.*

*BT*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It is one of those tall ones, it is under maintenance contract - so the job involves moving this big boy and putting it back - correctly. I wish someone else to do it*

*Thank you*

*BT*


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## tuesdayblue (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello sir,



My husband and I own a company that does exactly what you are looking for.... we can provide you a Free Estimate if you would like for your dryer vent cleaning....

We also do Air Duct and Carpet Cleaning.... and during this slow economy... Handyman work as well....such as painting, and cleaning/preparing houses for sale....





Please feel free to check out our website... or call us... or just email us back.

www.KleenDucts.com



(And no Disrespect to the concerned fellow that advised you to pull a towel through the pipe..please do NOT do that... you may get the towel stuck, and that would just add more expense.) ;-)

Thank you and God Bless :usaflag

Tuesday Blue


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*A BIG Thank You to all that responded. *

*And a very special thank you to the gentleman that came to our rescue. *

*The wife is happy, the dryer works greatand she isdoing what she is made to do!! *

*My Laundry !!!!!*


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *tuesdayblue (1/16/2009)*Hello sir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






worked EVERY time for me....:doh


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

And a blower works for me.

My dryer was talking forever to dry clothes. I took my gas blower in the laundry room and took off the little extension so the tube is round. Pulled the dryer out, unhooked the vent tube, stuck the blower up to it and let her rip for about 20 seconds. No problems. Works fine now.

You just don't want to run a gas ANYTHING in the house more than a few seconds because of carbon monoxide.


----------

